
PHP Graphic User Interface Library - rakibtg
https://github.com/gabrielrcouto/php-gui
======
jack9
No right click is a pretty big deal breaker for any application I would want
to develop.

[https://github.com/gabrielrcouto/php-
gui/issues/46](https://github.com/gabrielrcouto/php-gui/issues/46)

If there are problems hooking up something as simple as a new mouseclick, the
library is prohibitively primitive.

------
brti
I would honestly like to see how this holds up against Electron in
performance. I know that may be setting the bar a bit low, considering one is
a bundled chromium, and this just seems to interact with UI libraries
directly.

Thought I don't know if PHP would be my first pick if I wanted to develop a
desktop application. Then again Electron, and JS wouldn't be either.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
My brief experience with PHP was pretty good. I remember it being fairly nice
to work with, and really easy to get up and running with.

The choice of a Pascal program to do the actual drawing was interesting. I'd
heard of Lazarus, but hadn't seen it used before.

~~~
astrodust
"Fairly nice" compared to what?

PHP is easy to get started with, but it's amazingly baroque in terms of
language design. It's the ultimate in "outsider art" becoming mainstream.

------
ausjke
This is a crowded area with python-gui and even tcl/tk, i.e. script language
for desktop GUI development

~~~
lessclue
That doesn't sound very crowded.

